
Aerospace Coder Drags Stodgy Industry Toward Open Source - ryanmelt
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/aerospace-coder-drags-stodgy-industry-toward-open-source/
======
ryanmelt
My open source command and control system COSMOS made WIRED which I think is
really exciting. COSMOS is really useful for anyone wanting to control
embedded systems in any industry, not just aerospace.

